# Low Budget Aviary



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I made a simple Aviary 4'x4'x5' under my sheds awning. Really did'nt cost much to make and thought I would share the pics for anyone needing a simple Pigeon Aviary. Just an overview the base width is 4'x4' and it is 5' tall. The door faces the east left side faces south. The westside is shielded and is also where the perches are. The perches are made from fence panels that are 5 1/2" wide by 6' long and I bought them for like $1.39 a piece at Homedepot. The budget feeder works great...minimizes waste and was $2.00 at Wallyworld (Walmart) and the grit container and the waterer are reused planter peanut containers with a 2 5/8" hole opening. 



.







&









I have deatils listed on my homepage www.jaxracinglofts.com but for a shady Aviary on the cheap the birds seem to like it


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

looks great, nice job.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thank you*



rackerman said:


> looks great, nice job.


Its not much but if someone is starting out and needs a simple Aviary with good ventilation, without drafts being shielded on the north and west side something along these lines could fit the bill. The birds seem really relaxed in it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

jAxTecH: Thats a very nice and secure loft for your pigeons as well as healthy and you did a real good job. Thanks for sharing....c.hert


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

where did you buy your hardware cloth at. stores i call dont seem to have the .5" by 1"


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Black Eagle said:


> where did you buy your hardware cloth at. stores i call dont seem to have the .5" by 1"


Actually it was given to me by a club member he had it in his garage and I asked if he was going to use it and he said no so he gave it to me. Anyway for 1/2 x 1 I belive Tractor Supply sells it. You could also try Ace Hardware and if neither of those places sell it you may have to buy it online and the shipping is crazy high so you could ask your local feedstore to order it for you to save some $$$


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, some places that sell hardware and grains and things sell hardware cloth. I have bought it at True Value, by the roll, and if they don't have what I want they will order it. That way you can get it in different gauges. Go for the heavier one. If you get the 1/2 inch, it'll keep the rodents out of it.


----------

